# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اقتصاد یا شیمی!!!!

## Wild Rose

سلام..
خوبید؟ :Yahoo (21): 
میدونم پونصدهزارتا تاپیک زدین واسه انتخاب رشته :Yahoo (21): 
منم سوال دارم :Yahoo (2): 
من احتمال داره که رشته شیمی و اقتصاد رو تو تهران قبول بشم...
حالا سوالم اینه ..
اولویت با کدوم رشته باشه بهتره؟؟
اقتصاد دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی بهتره؟؟
یا 
شیمی محض و کاربردی تهران و بهشتی؟؟
لطفا کمک کنید :Yahoo (2): 
گیج شدم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _LuNa_

> سلام..خوبید؟
> میدونم پونصدهزارتا تاپیک زدین واسه انتخاب رشته
> منم سوال دارم
> من احتمال داره که رشته شیمی و اقتصاد رو تو تهران قبول بشم...
> حالا سوالم اینه ..
> اولویت با کدوم رشته باشه بهتره؟؟
> اقتصاد دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی بهتره؟؟یا شیمی محض و کاربردی تهران و بهشتی؟؟
> لطفا کمک کنید
> گیج شدم





یه جمله کلیشه اما مهم

اول علاقه ی خودتو درنظربگیر  :Yahoo (1): 

تصورمیکنم شیمی بهترباشه حداقل واسه ادامه تحصیل و ارشد.

وشیمی کاربردی رو به محض ترجیح میدم.

----------


## minaalavi

شیمی حتی اگه علاقه ب اقتصاد داری

----------


## Wild Rose

> شیمی حتی اگه علاقه ب اقتصاد داری


چرا؟
با دلیل محکمه پسند لطفا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lily7

شیمی کاربردی از اقتصاد و شیمی محض خیلی بهتره
تهران هم بهتر از شهید بهشتی هستش . البته هر دوشون دانشگاه های خوبی هستن و بهترینن ...
برای ادامه دادن اینده خیلی بهتری داره و میتونی در زمینه های مختلفی کار کنی .
بازار کارش هم بهتره .
در موردشیمی در دانشگاه سوالی داشتی در خدمتم .
یه سوال : فردا هم برای انتخاب رشته وقت هست ؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> شیمی کاربردی از اقتصاد و شیمی محض خیلی بهتره
> تهران هم بهتر از شهید بهشتی هستش . البته هر دوشون دانشگاه های خوبی هستن و بهترینن ...
> برای ادامه دادن اینده خیلی بهتری داره و میتونی در زمینه های مختلفی کار کنی .
> بازار کارش هم بهتره .
> در موردشیمی در دانشگاه سوالی داشتی در خدمتم .
> یه سوال : فردا هم برای انتخاب رشته وقت هست ؟


من خودم شیمی رو‌ترجیح میدم...
اما خانواده ام میگن اقتصاد بازار کار خوبی داره!!
واسه همین گیج شدم...
وگرنه خودم اصلا اقتصاد رو نمیخواستم بزنم...
شیمی کاربردی رو زده بودم اول...و بعد محض!
براساس علاقه شیمی رو بیشتر دوست دارم!
نمیدونم چرا همه بهم میگن اقتصاد بزن :Yahoo (21): 
بله فردا هم مهلت هست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

در مقطع کارشناسی بازار کار اقتصاد جایگاه خیلی بهتری داره(سری به دفترچه ی استخدامی امسال بزنید و نگاهی به اگهی های مشاغل بندازید متوجه این امر میشید) اما در مقاطع بالاتر همه چیز بستگی پیدا میکنه به شما که چه روزمه ای برای ارایه داشته باشید...

با این اوصاف توجه ویژه به سمت شیمی کاربردی که علاقتونه داشته باشید...

----------


## minaalavi

> چرا؟
> با دلیل محکمه پسند لطفا


چون ک پسر خاله بنده اقتصاد تهران خوندن و الان چندین ساله بیکار میچرخن
+
واسه دختر بازار کار هنوز بدترع

----------


## maryam23

کسیکه به شیمی علاقه داره اگه یکسال بشینه پشت کنکور برای داروسازی بهتره در واقع به قول استاد مصلایی که میگه شاید با 4 سال شیمی (کاربردی) خوندن یه چیزی بشی ولی با 6 سال داروسازی خوندن همه چیز میشی.

----------


## Wild Rose

> کسیکه به شیمی علاقه داره اگه یکسال بشینه پشت کنکور برای داروسازی بهتره در واقع به قول استاد مصلایی که میگه شاید با 4 سال شیمی (کاربردی) خوندن یه چیزی بشی ولی با 6 سال داروسازی خوندن همه چیز میشی.


به شیمی علاقه ندارم...
فقط نسبت به اقتصاد ترجیح میدمش

----------


## miladrko

منم بین حسابداری و شیمی گیر کردم :/ دوستان راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم . کدومش بهتره ؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> منم بین حسابداری و شیمی گیر کردم :/ دوستان راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم . کدومش بهتره ؟


شیمی فکر میکنم

----------


## danial217

سلام
شیمی محض.

----------


## lily7

> من خودم شیمی رو‌ترجیح میدم...
> اما خانواده ام میگن اقتصاد بازار کار خوبی داره!!
> واسه همین گیج شدم...
> وگرنه خودم اصلا اقتصاد رو نمیخواستم بزنم...
> شیمی کاربردی رو زده بودم اول...و بعد محض!
> براساس علاقه شیمی رو بیشتر دوست دارم!
> نمیدونم چرا همه بهم میگن اقتصاد بزن
> بله فردا هم مهلت هست


من درباره اقتصاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی رشته ام شیمی بوده . در هر رشته ای تحصیل کنید میزان دانشتون برای پیدا کردن کار بهتون کمک میکنه .
شیمی خوبه و برای ارشد گرایش های جالبی داره .

----------


## lily7

> منم بین حسابداری و شیمی گیر کردم :/ دوستان راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم . کدومش بهتره ؟


بین شیمی و حسابداری .
اینکه میگم سلیقه شخصی منه ولی حسابداری .

----------


## maryam23

> به شیمی علاقه ندارم...
> فقط نسبت به اقتصاد ترجیح میدمش


به چی علاقه دارید؟ اون مهمه و برای اون تلاش کنید.شما تو دوراهی که گیر نکردید که مجبور باشید بین این دو رشته یکی رو انتخاب کنید چیزی که زیاد هست رشته هست  و چیزیکه مهم هست علاقه هست که شما بهش شاره ای نکردید

----------


## Amiiin

شیمی 
چون دختری و تهِش اگه کار پیدا نشد میتونی جذب آموزش پرورش بشی
موفق باشی

----------


## ARAM.esh

عزيزم من بابام شيمي خونده بود كارشناسي اوايل توي پتروشيمي شهرمون توي آزمايشگاه بود بعد رفت فوق ام بي اي گرفت و الان مدير يكي از قسمتاي پارس جنوبيه و خدا رو شكر وضعمونم بد نيست
دختر خالم اقتصاد دانشگاه شيراز خونده بود ولي انقد ازش بدش ميومد كه وقتي ليسانسشو گرفت گفت ديگه ادامش نميدم و نداد ولي از طرفي چند تا از فاميلامون هم اقتصاد خونده بودن و ادامه داده بودن و علاوه بر اينكه هيئت علمي شدن كاراي خيلي بزرگي هم كردن و برو بيايي دارن
در كل به آينده فك كن ببين با آيندت ميخواي چيكار كني چون فقط اينكه بخوني و تموم شه ملاك نيست

----------


## Ellaa_A

حتی اگه بر فرض مثال به اقتصاد هم علاقه دارین بهتره شیمی رو انتخاب کنین ک آینده بهتری داره....
میتونین بعد از اتمام ارشد یا حتی کارشناسی تدریس خصوصی کنین...و درآمد داشته باشین...

----------

